# Low Iodine diet??



## Allihurley (Sep 9, 2010)

I've seen mention on this site about low iodine diets before a RAIU scan, but my doctor didn't mention anything about such a diet, so I have not done anything different with my diet. Will this alter the results somehow?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Allihurley said:


> I've seen mention on this site about low iodine diets before a RAIU scan, but my doctor didn't mention anything about such a diet, so I have not done anything different with my diet. Will this alter the results somehow?


Hi 
Allihurley??

Alter the results of.......................???? What are you having done?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I know I had to wait a month after getting a CAT scan to have my RAIU scan because of the iodine in the dye, and I was told not to take any vitamins or supplements with iodine in them, but I don't think I was given any dietary restrictions. Doc checked the iodine level in my urine before the scan to make sure the iodine from the CAT scan was out of my system.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Allihurley said:


> I've seen mention on this site about low iodine diets before a RAIU scan, but my doctor didn't mention anything about such a diet, so I have not done anything different with my diet. Will this alter the results somehow?


My doctor didn't tell me either. However, the Nuke Lab did. They gave a pamphlet of instructions on dos/don'ts and what to or not to eat. Perhaps you should check with your Nuke Lab. Better to be safe than sorry later, perhaps saving yourself from having to repeat the test.


----------

